# baby rats wanted



## looweez (Aug 12, 2010)

Hi, I'm in East UK (Norwich, Norfolk) and I'm looking for a couple (or maybe 3) of baby rats, preferably dumbos. I'm having trouble finding any locally. If anyone knows any breeders, rescue centres or as a last resort pet shops, that have any, please let me know!
Thanks


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

There's Hellstorm Stud, they don't have a site though, rat breeders seem to be sparse in Norfolk, there's Darkstar & Halcyon in Suffolk & some in Essex & Cambs
If you email NFRS they will send you a breeders list


----------



## Daisymoo (Apr 14, 2010)

Its a shame u don't live nearer to Chester as I have 7 adorable baby rats all looking for good home


----------



## Jadeee (Sep 27, 2010)

i live in corby, Northamptonshire and have 29 baby rats, all dumbo and various colours.. i really need to shift them soon as preferably. all are healthy and are doing really well. lease get in contact for more info


----------

